# RP? or PI?



## Carol (May 29, 2007)

From time to time I hear folks talk about training in the PI. And...hey I know what that stands for :wavey: 

I heard from a Pinoy that "PI" is an old provincial reference and while most Filipinos aren't the type to be offended by such a reference, its a name that stems from when the Philppines were colonized and doesn't reflect that the Philippines are now and independent state. The Filipino folks use "RP" as an abbreviation, standing for [SIZE=-1]Republika ng Pilipinas, or [/SIZE]Republic of the Philippines. However, if I mention "training in the RP" to an American, they may look at me like I have rocks in my head. 

So which is the better to use? PI or RP?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2007)

While we have all been raised referring to the Philippines as the PI if the people of the Philippines want it called RP then that is what we should use.


----------



## Salagubang (May 29, 2007)

RP = is the official abbreviation use in Formal Letter/Articles/News
Sample RP Team...no such things as PI Team

PI = as fas as i remember suddenly pop up 6-8 yrs ago and it became
popular for most PIlipino abroad...never use it thou


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2007)

At least abroad outside of the Phillipines the PI abbreviation has been used for quite a long time.  However I am just as happy calling it the RP if that is what is now commonly being used.


----------



## Tapang (Jun 3, 2007)

I was born in the Philippines and moved here when I was 3 years old. It does not bother me that people use "PI". Again that is my opinion.  But I do know some folks who take offense to it. 
I used "DR" referring to Dominican Republic and my friend (who is Dominican) was bothered from it.

Again I take no offense to it.... I think it is just a lazy way of saying Philippines!

Errol B.


----------



## lightning (Jun 3, 2007)

coming from a filipino point of view, it doesn't matter, just as long as the respect is there.
heres something funny, don't use PI when in the Philippines, some might interpret the term as a bad word.


----------



## Salagubang (Jun 7, 2007)

..filipinos love to create new word..."Astig" = tough guys


----------



## lordrommel (Jul 22, 2007)

I am from caloocan metro manila philippines.
PI means Putang Ina....or your mother is a *****. so please stop saying PI and its a bad habit. thanks.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 23, 2007)

lightning said:


> coming from a filipino point of view, it doesn't matter, just as long as the respect is there.
> heres something funny, don't use PI when in the Philippines, some might interpret the term as a bad word.






lordrommel said:


> I am from caloocan metro manila philippines.
> PI means Putang Ina....or your mother is a *****. so please stop saying PI and its a bad habit. thanks.




While I agree it is good to be polite. 

While I agree I do things when I travel to try not to offend the local population. 

I do have to ask a question or two on this. 

What language? Tagalog? Cebuano/Visyan?  Negritos?  or some other language?

The reason I ask, is that I would like to understand more. 

Thanks


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 24, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> From time to time I hear folks talk about training in the PI. And...hey I know what that stands for :wavey:
> 
> I heard from a Pinoy that "PI" is an old provincial reference and while most Filipinos aren't the type to be offended by such a reference, its a name that stems from when the Philppines were colonized and doesn't reflect that the Philippines are now and independent state. The Filipino folks use "RP" as an abbreviation, standing for [SIZE=-1]Republika ng Pilipinas, or [/SIZE]Republic of the Philippines. However, if I mention "training in the RP" to an American, they may look at me like I have rocks in my head.
> 
> So which is the better to use? PI or RP?


 
Why not just say "the Philippines"?  It's only 1 more syllable.


----------



## lordrommel (Jul 25, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> While I agree it is good to be polite.
> 
> While I agree I do things when I travel to try not to offend the local population.
> 
> ...




lol "putang" from puta word is understandable even to other country. it doesnt take a genius to recognize putang ina mo or PI in any region in the philippines. thanks for replying.


----------

